# Cardigan help!



## knottyknicky (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm looking high and low for the perfect cardigan to go with my...wedding dress? Yep, my wedding dress. I'm comfy with my body but detest my arms, and the shrug my dress came with just isn't working out. It dosen't fit at all, and doesn't cover anything up, either. So I'm looking for a special cardigan to go with my dress that will give it a feminine, funky, vintage vibe without detracting too much from the dress. Since our wedding will take place in the desert, we're leaning towards natural, neutral, desert-y colors, so the cardigan should probably be in that family (but definitely not white!), but I'm open to a pop of appropriate color...green, yellow, or even a bright pop of turquoise, if its done right. I'll probably be wearing a little vintage brooch and birdcage fascinator, too. 

Here's my dress http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...n-9T9948_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Plus-Sizes

I'm ditching the white ribbon and have purchased a champagne one but am not committed to it, and the shrug has to go, because I don't want to be 'that' vintage. I'm around a 22/24, but on top i'm quite a bit smaller, and can sometimes get away with an xl/14/16 at some stores, if theres a little stretch in the top, especially. I have a pretty sand colored cardigan already, but I think its a little casual for a wedding. I'd love something in the vein of Anthropologie, but nothing they have would work, size or pricewise. That said a nice cashmere cardigan I can wear again would be awesome, but I just can't find anything 

Halp?


----------



## sarie (Jan 17, 2011)

are you open to sleeve length or do you have your mind set on something in particular? congratulations, and the dress is fantastic!

ps - this is probably a silly question, but have you explored all of the bolero/shrug options at david's bridal? i fear that a legitimate cardigan would take away from the dress. i assume you want something that hugs the bod and won't be all open and flopping around with buttons and such?


----------



## Tania (Jan 17, 2011)

elizaparker.com and F21 are some non-usual-suspect places to check.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 17, 2011)

sarie said:


> are you open to sleeve length or do you have your mind set on something in particular? congratulations, and the dress is fantastic!
> 
> ps - this is probably a silly question, but have you explored all of the bolero/shrug options at david's bridal? i fear that a legitimate cardigan would take away from the dress. i assume you want something that hugs the bod and won't be all open and flopping around with buttons and such?



I figure elbow length for sleeves, or longer and I'd just push it up to my elbows...I like my wrists  

Davids bridals shrug options just seem blah to me, and I love the idea of a colored cardigan with a wedding dress. Here's some examples of what I'm talking about:

















Cardigans are a huge part of my wardrobe and definitely my 'signature piece' so I think its a great way to add to the dress to make it more me and less Davids Bridal, and its a simple enough dress (minus the little bolero thingy it comes with) that I think with the right cardigan, it'd work. I definitely want something fitted though, god forbid someone mistake me for Mr. Rogers in drag 

Tania, I didnt think of Forever 21, and I've never heard of that first one. I'll check them out!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 17, 2011)

I love this idea and the photos you posted, so I decided to give a look. Not sure if either of these fit your budget or exactly what you had in mind, but here you go:





http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11119644&CAWELAID=605602997





http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520811&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Of course I found no cute options in plus sizes...figures. These are both still available in XL though.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 17, 2011)

intraultra said:


> I love this idea and the photos you posted, so I decided to give a look. Not sure if either of these fit your budget or exactly what you had in mind, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love loe LOVE that Kate Spade baby blue one, holy hell! I wonder how big an XL is? Gah! I'd drop cash on a cardigan that expensive if it fit...it doesnt have to fit perfectly with the dress because I wouldnt be buttoning it anyways, but if im going to spend 100+ on a cardi, it should be something I can wear with jeans later on too. That blue one is gorgeous though. I'd rearrange my colors for a cardigan like that <3


----------



## intraultra (Jan 17, 2011)

I just found the size chart on Kate Spade and it says an XL is a 12. Her sizing apparently goes up to an XXL/14 though so maybe you can find it sold elsewhere in that size? It's in yellow at Bloomingdale's but only a small is left, boo!


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 17, 2011)

xxl, hmmm...i'll have to keep an eye out for her stuff. thanks!


----------



## sarie (Jan 18, 2011)

ohhhhh it's all clear now! cardigans are a huge part of my wardrobe as well. i absolutely love the look you are going for. suppose i wasnt sure that you were possibly planning on buttoning/partially buttoning. how cute. i'll be on the lookout


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 18, 2011)

would I be out of line to suggest a faux fur stole instead????

as if they were to expensive you should be able to get synthetic bear making fur and make one of your own for not too much also can get it in sooo many colours

just the thought I got when I saw the dress


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 18, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> would I be out of line to suggest a faux fur stole instead????
> 
> as if they were to expensive you should be able to get synthetic bear making fur and make one of your own for not too much also can get it in sooo many colours
> 
> just the thought I got when I saw the dress



As cute as that would be, i'm getting married in the desert, in October, where it will likely still be 80+ degrees. I'd die in a fur stole!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 18, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> As cute as that would be, i'm getting married in the desert, in October, where it will likely still be 80+ degrees. I'd die in a fur stole!



oh well then def not lol hmmm try yoursclothing.co.uk they had some really nice lace cardis and stuff might work 

worth a shot at anyrate

or if all else fails about 2-3m of organza just add some trim to the edges or get someone with a sewing machine to sew it down and presto instant wrap


----------



## sarie (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.target.com/Merona-Artist-V-Neck-Cardigan-Sweater/dp/B00442MTYU/ref=sc_qi_detaillink






http://www.target.com/Merona-Collection-Reena-Sweater-Orange/dp/B00422ZG1K/ref=sc_qi_detaillink

this one is a little ott/seasonally inappropriate although i just had to include it 





http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...1&categoryId=&searchTerm=cardigan&pageSize=20


----------



## crayola box (Jan 19, 2011)

not exact replicas of Kate spade but similar colors

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sejour-...n-plus/3132406?origin=category&resultback=247 maybe with matching ribbon tied as a belt?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/only-mine-beaded-cardigan-plus/3128739?origin=category&resultback=1248

actually nordstrom has tons http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/womens-plus-size/sweaters?origin=accordion


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have any help but have to say- I've never seen the trend of a colored cardi with a wedding dress, but now that I have I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea!! Super fashionable- I love it! It would be awesome if you can match the cardi and the shoes! 

The dress is gorgeous also!! Good luck hun!


----------



## mybluice (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a great idea....I don't like my arms either and notice that most wedding dresses are strapless or at least sleeveless (not that I am getting married anytime soon). Have you looked at Old Navy online sometimes they have some cute cardigans.


----------



## Jes (Jan 21, 2011)

i always go to lands end for cardigans (whether they be cotton, cashmere or knit).

http://www.landsend.com/pp/FineGaugeCottonCardigan~128991_59.html
is their basic cotton dealie.

here's a similar one with a small ruffle at the neck
http://www.landsend.com/pp/FineGaug...U&CM_MERCH=IDX_00002__0000001335&origin=index

one with ribbon flower detail
http://www.landsend.com/pp/FineGaug...Y&CM_MERCH=IDX_00002__0000001335&origin=index

one with a ruffle down the button placket
http://www.landsend.com/pp/FineGaug...Y&CM_MERCH=IDX_00002__0000001335&origin=index

and a 3/4 sleeve dealie
http://www.landsend.com/pp/34sleeve...C&CM_MERCH=IDX_00002__0000001335&origin=index

Seeing what you've responded to in other posts, I'm not sure any of these would work, but they're worth looking at. They wear very well, are generally nice and thin (not see through, but not bulky), and they wash well. Plus, I think everything is 30% off right now. They had some slightly more feminine/frilly cardigans with more embellishment (not beading) earlier in the winter, but now they must be totally sold out. Maybe ebay?

I'm sure you've realized it, but this ain't the season for sweaters, in terms of buying them. Most stock is totally picked over. BUT Lands End does cardies for every season, so you might look at the spring stuff to find a color and style you like. The retailer goes up to 3x. 

good luck. I like the dress and I like your style. I'm looking at all of this and thinking: I think I might wear that! (not that I'm getting married, but in the past, when I've thought about it, and casually looked at dresses, I've been pretty much turned off to everything).


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 21, 2011)

Great idea! I don't know what color you're going for...but Old Navy has some cardigans, on sale even. 

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50398&vid=8&pid=814724&scid=814724012

Also, if you bought a plain cardigan, you could get some ribbon in the same color/tone, and do the Kate Spade bow on the collar...adorable!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not cashmere, but a silk blend (and pretty inexpensive) cardigan from Macy's.. 

also from Macy's a cashmere w/ruffle trim (maybe not the right shape)

Nordstrums has a lot of cardis plus and regular sizes.. you might want to search here too. here are a couple:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sejour-...n-plus/3132406?origin=category&resultback=532

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sejour-...-plus/3120732?origin=category&resultback=5076


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

That robin's egg blue is gorgeous but my fave is that last crystal one. Beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

This one's a print but it's lovely. In fact, I'm buying it. It's also on sale!

http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Pri...=19009&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 23, 2011)

GAH throw it all out the window, I want THIS dress!









Still with a cardigan, though. Its probably gobs of money but it goes up to a size 24 and goes with our venue and tastes so much better. I hate being so indecisive!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 24, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> GAH throw it all out the window, I want THIS dress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as much as I loved your original dress... this one is very unique and pretty! I love the color, the cut and the fabric!


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 24, 2011)

I know. Me too. I'm SERIOUSLY considering getting rid of the old one. This one is so much more 'me.'

Anyone looking for a pretty size 22 tea length wedding dress with the tags still on?:happy:


----------



## QueenB (Jan 25, 2011)

jesus. that dress is GORGEOUS. i want it in black :smitten:


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 25, 2011)

I bet you would look good in that dress.


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that dress is gorgeous.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jan 25, 2011)

The best part is that it's cotton, so after you can dye it any color you want.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 19, 2011)

Am I totally off base with this cardigan? I could use some opinions!

http://www.onestopplus.com/Product....-6E91-E011-8116-001517B1882A&mr:referralID=NA

I was thinking in teal/turquoise, my shoes are yellow. Going for a neutral palette all around with the wedding with pops of vibrant, retro color. Is this going to look fitted and retro and cute or is it going to look floppy and like a doily?

ETA: DAMMIT, it wont ship till September 7th. Our wedding is October 20th. Do I chance it? Gaaah!


----------



## Tania (Jun 19, 2011)

You'd have to try it on to know if the fit and color are compatible with the dress. Ecru is tricky. 

That aside, I think might be too much texture - your dress is lace, right?


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 19, 2011)

Tania said:


> You'd have to try it on to know if the fit and color are compatible with the dress. Ecru is tricky.
> 
> That aside, I think might be too much texture - your dress is lace, right?



Hmm, good point. Im going with my original dress, since the 2nd fabulous one is just way out of my budget. So theres ivory lace, but its really subtle.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 19, 2011)

This is really pretty too: http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Cardigan-Shrug.aspx?PfId=246239&DeptId=22578&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## Juice (Jun 19, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> This is really pretty too: http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Cardigan-Shrug.aspx?PfId=246239&DeptId=22578&ProductTypeId=1



Hi there, you should check out the ASOS line, not the curve range because it's very disappointing. You are lucky enough to fit in some of their items in their regular range. 

Check this out: 
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-70S-C...=1946&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Cream 
It goes up to uk size 18, which is us 16.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 19, 2011)

Juice said:


> Hi there, you should check out the ASOS line, not the curve range because it's very disappointing. You are lucky enough to fit in some of their items in their regular range.
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-70S-C...=1946&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Cream
> It goes up to uk size 18, which is us 16.



I've only ever heard good things about their curve line. I'm a US 22/24, I'm not sure a UK 18 would fit me? Maybe if its stretchy enough? I have large upper arms (what I'm trying to hide, here). I'm looking for something a little on the retro side since my dress is tea length and I'm wearing kitten heels. I'll check out the rest of the regular ASOS line. Thanks


----------



## Juice (Jun 19, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> I've only ever heard good things about their curve line. I'm a US 22/24, I'm not sure a UK 18 would fit me? Maybe if its stretchy enough? I have large upper arms (what I'm trying to hide, here). I'm looking for something a little on the retro side since my dress is tea length and I'm wearing kitten heels. I'll check out the rest of the regular ASOS line. Thanks



Hi again, 
I think the cardigan is quite roomy (from the picture I judge). The asos curve thrilled me to begin with. I know I am far beyond their size limit but (amazingly) I managed to fit in some stretchy size 26 items. The line has gone downwards in my opinion since last winter. Lots of boxy, short dresses in weird colors. You expected them to have at least 4-5 long dresses for summer. It pisses me off that asos offers so many options to thinner women and their curve range is so limited. Btw, I know you are looking for a cardigan but the other day I found a very interesting solution in Ebay. They are called wingz and they are kind of sleeves sewn on a bra-like top to wear underneath your dress. They only go up to size 28 but I have already sent them a request for bigger sizes. It will solve many of my problems as I also want to cover my arms but hate covering the dress.


----------



## Tania (Jun 19, 2011)

I say it's worth getting the textured cardigan if you really like it and plan on wearing it with other stuff. Since it's backordered, keep looking so you'll have a backup just in case it doesn't arrive in time, or doesn't look right with the dress.  It's good to have options! You could even change cardigans during the festivities. Heh.


----------



## lovelocs (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you considered a wrap? You could do a million things with it, from cardigan style to dress. Just a thought.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 26, 2011)

I ended up finding a really gorgeous jade green cardigan at J Crew, of all places. It doesn't button, but it doesn't need to, either. Its so cute with my yellow shoes and turquoise jewelry!


----------

